# shanghai:overrated?



## shibuya_suki (Apr 24, 2005)

i dont think its crap therad,anyway,pls wjox explain to me


----------



## demanjo (Dec 9, 2003)

Yes i do think it is over-rated.


----------



## benedetton_alexandra (Jul 17, 2005)

no


----------



## goschio (Dec 2, 2002)

its pretty underrated!


----------



## samsonyuen (Sep 23, 2003)

Yes!


----------



## maxpowers20 (Jun 4, 2004)

Yes!

Finally, someone who agrees! I think the Pudong skyline is ugly as hell, and no-where near the top skylines in the world, it looks cheap, tacky, and out of place. You can't just make a nice skyline out of the blue! (e.g. Dubai - ugly as sin)


----------



## kikurashi (Jul 2, 2005)

Shanghai was filthy and dirty when I went there. So yes, pretty overrated.


----------



## samsonyuen (Sep 23, 2003)

I am no fan of the skyline, especially the Oriental Pearl. Uggh! However, I think it's amazing how much they've built in such a short amount of time.


----------



## Tom_Green (Sep 4, 2004)

Shanghai is for China a city like Paris for France, London for the UK and if China continues to grow it will be one of the greatest citys in the world, maybe the largest, too.


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

There isn't much about Shanghai in here. For a city with such a big construction boom, it's quite under-rated.

Pudong is only one part of Shanghai. There is a lot of skyscraper activity in Puxi as well, and even more infrastructure projects in the peripheral areas.


----------



## staff (Oct 23, 2004)

All Chinese cities are terribly underrated in my parts of the world. All Asian cities are, actually.


----------



## Handsome (May 2, 2005)

How come Shanghai is overated????


----------



## Alex Pox (Jan 9, 2005)

Handsome said:


> How come Shanghai is overated????


Probably because people who haven't been there don't really know how dirty it is in the streets of Shanghai.


----------



## XiaoBai (Dec 10, 2002)

^Isn't really much dirtier than New York on whole.


----------



## Harkeb (Oct 12, 2004)

dunno, don't care about Chinese cities really.


----------



## asianguy (Jul 10, 2005)

kikurashi said:


> Shanghai was filthy and dirty when I went there. So yes, pretty overrated.


All other Asian cities and even American cities are filthy as compared to Japan, needless to say.


----------



## Hed Kandi (Aug 29, 2004)

As a european i'd sya i miss the underrated button here.
What i've seen so far on this forum i think it is underrated.


----------



## RafflesCity (Sep 11, 2002)

No its not overrrated.

There is much more to Shanghai than just the Pudong skyline.

Its a rather interesting city. Go there and discover for yourself.


----------



## Tom_Green (Sep 4, 2004)

Hed Kandi said:


> What i've seen so far on this forum i think it is underrated.


Childish King posting too many Chongging pics. If you only know this forum you could believe Chongging is a better,bigger city than Shanghai


----------



## Handsome (May 2, 2005)

we dont care how you look at Shanghai,thanks!!!!!!


----------

